# Jermareo Davidson ready to contribute



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> Former Alabama center Jermareo Davidson's dream came true this summer when he was selected in the 2007 NBA Draft.
> 
> He was drafted in the second round, with the 36th overall pick by the Golden State Warriors, and thought he was headed to sunny California.
> 
> ...


LINK

He looked alright in summer league was just kind of soft. Starting centers need to average 3 rebounds per game. He should be spending a lot of tiem in the D League but since we don't have any bigs he'll probably be playing a lot


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

After all of the hard times he had to go through in his personal life, I am really rooting for this kid to do well in the NBA.


----------

